# 2016 Sentra red car and key constantly on/glowing in cluster.



## NeedGTR (4 d ago)

The brake lights were intermittently staying illuminated and draining the battery. I assumed it was the brake switch under the steering column. Upon inspection I discovered a non-factory loom had been added. Tracing the wiring I discovered an aftermarket remote starter had been added.

It was all plug and play except two wires were spliced into the OBD port. After removing the remote start unit the brake lights no longer randomly stay on and drain the battery. However the key/car icon is constantly on. Is this normal and if not what is the possible problem? Thank you for any help, time and consideration.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

If it's on solid when the key is on then it means a problem in the immobilizer system. If the car is I-key then make sure the system is completely removed, a lot of them use a hidden fob wired into the BCM as the means of getting past the security system to start remotely.


----------



## NeedGTR (4 d ago)

I don’t think there is a hidden fob, the system will show no key when I leave the remote far away from the car. I’ve removed the entire remote start unit. It’s a DBALL2 unit. I unplugged the unit last Thursday, but left their brake and ignition plugs in place.

Everything worked so Monday my OCD kicked in and I felt the need to to remove the wiring and all. I wanted to return to “factory” condition. That’s when the light decided to remain on.


----------



## NeedGTR (4 d ago)

VStar650CL said:


> If it's on to start remotely.


Thank you for help!


----------

